

Ask HN: What's the cheapest way to trademark something in the US? - blowski

British person here. I work with an organisation that has a trademarked product in the UK, and they want to launch in the US. Hence, they are asking about trademarking it in the US as well - we&#x27;ve been told it starts at $300. The cost in the UK is less than half that, so they&#x27;re questioning it.<p>1. Is this typically the cheapest trademarking solution in the US?
2. Are there any other gotchas?
======
jeffmould
You can look up the US trademark fees here. These are fees charged by the
government and do not include any legal expenses you may also incur to have an
attorney do the filing for you. Although doing the filing yourself is
straightforward and can be done.

[http://www.uspto.gov/trademark/view-fee-schedule-
trademark-f...](http://www.uspto.gov/trademark/view-fee-schedule-trademark-
fee-information)

------
jayess
Depending on the description of the class of goods or services that you're
associating the trademark with, you can register for $225 or $275. It
generally takes six to nine months to complete the process. There are quite a
few guides and videos on the Trademark Office web site that explain the
process. It's fairly straightforward and pretty simple.

The Nolo book cited by another commenter is also a good, comprehensive guide
for the process.

------
pbhjpbhj
It's a bit pedantic but worth noting here I feel. A trademark is an indication
of origin, you get that by using it in a trademark-y way. What you are talking
about are registered trademarks.

Ordinarily you get some very limited protections by virtue of use but
registration is the right way to go.

------
dalke
I've had good experience with using materials from Nolo Press. While I haven't
read it, [http://www.nolo.com/products/trademark-
trd.html](http://www.nolo.com/products/trademark-trd.html) may be a useful
resource for you.

